# SawStop coming to Europe



## pcb1962 (27 Jun 2017)

Looks like we'll be seeing these unnecessary overpriced monstrosities in Europe before too long...
https://toolreporter.com/sawstop/sawstop-acquired-by-festool-parent-tooltechnic/282993


----------



## NazNomad (27 Jun 2017)

Wow, next thing you know we'll be using guards and riving knives. :-D


----------



## Nelsun (27 Jun 2017)

Spare a thought for the countless European sausages about to be sacrificed in the name of product demonstrations.


----------



## beech1948 (27 Jun 2017)

Sawstop must have figured out that the Brussels administrators pretend government will be a push over to mandate these saws throughout the EU soon.


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Jun 2017)

If I had the funds I'd buy one. Not because of the safety device, mind, but because the saw itself is so beautifully made. This is most probably because (a) they couldn't justify the price otherwise, and (b) dumping that KE in a fraction of a second mandates really heavily engineered trunnions, etc.

And yes, entry-barrier regulations (of your devising, sir), are most probably available for anyone prepared to bung the right amount to the right Eurocrat.

<cynic>Mind you, Google's small fine will mean the carpets in the Berlaymont won't need changing again for, er, weeks, so the price for the latter probably just went up by a few million Euros.</cynic>


----------



## transatlantic (27 Jun 2017)

Eric The Viking":1booheuq said:


> If I had the funds I'd buy one. Not because of the safety device, mind, but because the saw itself is so beautifully made. This is most probably because (a) they couldn't justify the price otherwise, and (b) dumping that KE in a fraction of a second mandates really heavily engineered trunnions, etc.
> 
> And yes, entry-barrier regulations (of your devising, sir), are most probably available for anyone prepared to bung the right amount to the right Eurocrat.
> 
> <cynic>Mind you, Google's small fine will mean the carpets in the Berlaymont won't need changing again for, er, weeks, so the price for the latter probably just went up by a few million Euros.</cynic>



I was thinking the same thing. Also - are they over priced? aren't they in the same league as Wadkin and others?


----------



## sunnybob (27 Jun 2017)

Sawstop just got bought out by festool


----------



## transatlantic (27 Jun 2017)

sunnybob":hnqb0txl said:


> Sawstop just got bought out by festool



Yes - as per the link in the first post, .. well the parent company


----------



## yetloh (27 Jun 2017)

NazNomad":kuke8d5h said:


> Wow, next thing you know we'll be using guards and riving knives. :-D



But don't count on the Yanks using them.

More seriously, I don't regard them as over-priced or monstrosities, albeit that the stop function is only there and necessary brcause of the stupidity of US woodworkers and their regulators. I'm with Eric on this one. 

As for regulation, someone very sagely said in the last few days in the light of the Grenfell Tower tragedy, that regulation is our collective memory of past disasters. This government's obsession with deregulation, goaded on by a dishonest press is at the root of this tragedy. I hope it will cause a rethink but I'll not be holding my breath.

Jim


----------



## sunnybob (27 Jun 2017)

transatlantic":180v8tyl said:


> sunnybob":180v8tyl said:
> 
> 
> > Sawstop just got bought out by festool
> ...



What? you didnt think I was going to click on the link did you? my mummy warned me about that kind of thing.


----------

